# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  беглое гласное

## paramita

Здравствуйте!
Прошу вас объяснить о беглом гласнии. В каких условиях это появляется? Например "выборы" в предложных падежах я ожидал "выбрах", но правильно пишется "выборах".и почему " о любви" и "с любовью"?и когда о,е,ё?
Всем Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## pisces

> Здравствуйте!
> Прошу вас объяснить о беглой гласной. В каких условиях она появляется? Например "выборы" в предложном падеже я ожидал "выбрах", но правильно пишется "выборах".и почему " о любви" и "с любовью"?и когда о,е,ё?
> Всем спасибо за помощь!

 I don't think that there are any memorizable rules. It's like strong verbs in German where you have to memorize each conjugation separately.

----------


## Kirill2142

По-моему в суффиксе "ок" гласная бегает: котелок - котелка, горшок - горшка и т.д.
Хотя брелок - брелока (но в народе говорят брелка) 
Где еще гласная бегает не помню

----------


## Lampada

сон - сна 
мешок - мешка
рот - рта
пень - пня
сто - сотня
день - дня
огонь - огня
борец - борца
конец - конца

----------


## Kirill2142

сто и сотня - это разные слова

----------


## Оля

"Беглая гласная" - это неправильно. Правильно - "бегл*ый* гласн*ый*" (м.р., потому что это звук, а не буква).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> "Беглая гласная" - это неправильно. Правильно - "бегл*ый* гласн*ый*" (м.р., потому что это звук, а не буква).

 Речь идет о буквах. Читай внимательнее первый пост.

----------


## Оля

Насколько я понимаю, гласных _букв_ не бывает. Бывают гласные и согласные _звуки_.

----------


## pisces

> Насколько я понимаю, гласных _букв_ не бывает. Бывают гласные и согласные _звуки_.

 Ну конечно. http://www.spravka.gramota.ru/blang.html?id=161  

> 3.4.1 Если отсекаемой части слова предшествует буква «й» или *гласная буква*, при сокращении следует сохранить следующую за ней согласную, например:

 Это выдержка из ГОСТа.
Или вот: http://www.gramota.ru/dic/search.php?wo ... 0%FF&lop=x

----------


## Vadim84

> сто и сотня - это разные слова

 Да, там должно было быть: 
сто - ста

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Насколько я понимаю, гласных _букв_ не бывает. Бывают гласные и согласные _звуки_.   Ну конечно. http://www.spravka.gramota.ru/blang.html?id=161    
> 			
> 				3.4.1 Если отсекаемой части слова предшествует буква «й» или *гласная буква*, при сокращении следует сохранить следующую за ней согласную, например:
> 			
> 		  Это выдержка из ГОСТа.
> Или вот: http://www.gramota.ru/dic/search.php?wo ... 0%FF&lop=x

 Спасибо, буду знать.
Помнится, меня на экзамене педагог поправляла, когда я пыталась сказать "гласнАЯ"   ::

----------


## christo_tamarin

Используя примеры Lampad-ы, в добавке даю старославянские формы:   

> сънъ - сон - сна  носъ - нос - носа  ме:шькъ - мешок - мешка рътъ - рот - рта пьнъ - пень - пня съто - сто - ста дьнь - день - дня льдъ - лёд - льда медъ - мёд - мёда (мёду) огънь - огонь - огня борьць - борец - борца коньцъ - конец - конца

 И так, беглые гласные стоят на месте старых кратких гласных ъ и ь. В большинстве случаев старые ъ и ь выпали из произношения. Однако иногда сохранились как о и е соответственно. 
Правила были такие (применялись в указанном порядке): 
А) Первое простое правило: Ударные ъ и ь всегда сохранялись. 
Б) Второе простое правило: В конце слова ъ и ь выпадали. 
В) Третье сложное правило применялось к каждому слогу, начиная с конца слова. Если в следующем слоге стоял "полноценный" или "сохранившийся" гласный, то ъ или ь выпадали, иначе сохранялись. 
А вот ещё примеры:  
въторъникъ - вторник
вънъ - вон
въньшьность - внешность 
И конечно, были исключения: 
дъждь - дождь - дождя (дждя произнести трудно)

----------


## paramita

> Используя примеры Lampad-ы, в добавке даю старославянские формы:        Originally Posted by Lampada   сънъ - сон - сна  носъ - нос - носа  ме:шькъ - мешок - мешка рътъ - рот - рта пьнъ - пень - пня съто - сто - ста дьнь - день - дня льдъ - лёд - льда медъ - мёд - мёда (мёду) огънь - огонь - огня борьць - борец - борца коньцъ - конец - конца   И так, беглые гласные стоят на месте старых кратких гласных ъ и ь. В большинстве случаев старые ъ и ь выпали из произношения. Однако иногда сохранились как о и е соответственно. 
> Правила были такие (применялись в указанном порядке): 
> А) Первое простое правило: Ударные ъ и ь всегда сохранялись. 
> Б) Второе простое правило: В конце слова ъ и ь выпадали. 
> В) Третье сложное правило применялось к каждому слогу, начиная с конца слова. Если в следующем слоге стоял "полноценный" или "сохранившийся" гласный, то ъ или ь выпадали, иначе сохранялись. 
> А вот ещё примеры:  
> въторъникъ - вторник
> вънъ - вон
> въньшьность - внешность 
> ...

 Спасибо  ::  !
А можно объяснить почему слово "песня" в род. падеже во мн.числе пишется "песень", а не "песней"? Я думал "песней" по аналогии "тётя-тётей".

----------


## laxxy

> А можно объяснить почему слово "песня" в род. падеже во мн.числе пишется "песень", а не "песней"? Я думал "песней" по аналогии "тётя-тётей".

 I have no idea why, but imo the genitive plural of these two words will be "песен" and "тёть".

----------


## Vadim84

Ok, I've checked Ожегов  :: 
Let me get this straight. 
The genitive plural of "тётя" is "тётей". 
As for "песня" there are two words: "песн*я*" and "песн*ь*" (old-fashioned and lofty). Don't confuse them. 
The genitive plural of "песня" is "песен". 
The genitive plural of "песнь" is "песней".

----------


## laxxy

> Ok, I've checked Ожегов 
> Let me get this straight. 
> The genitive plural of "тётя" is "тётей".

 er.... really?
Тётей? не тёть?
У него есть тёти -- Нет, у него нет тёт*ей*?
well -- could be I guess if that's what the dictionary says, but it sounds a little strange to me.

----------


## Оля

ТЁТЯ, род. мн. _тётей_ и в просторечии _тёть_.

----------


## E-learner

> Ok, I've checked Ожегов 
> Let me get this straight. 
> The genitive plural of "тётя" is "тётей".

 I'm intrigued. I'd like to know how many Russians have heard it instead of "теть" in real life. I never have.

----------


## Vadim84

> I'm intrigued. I'd like to know how many Russians have heard it instead of "теть" in real life. I never have.

 Yes, "теть" is definitely more common among people but if Ожегов says it is wrong, well, probably it's just wrong  ::

----------


## TATY

As for whether it is Е О or Ё: 
If you look at it from the point of view of insterting vowels (forming the genitive plural): 
O is the hard variant, E is the soft variant: 
thus: 
окно --> окон (because the K is hard)
марка ---> марок (because P is hard). 
But! You must also remember the spelling rule which states than an unstressed O cannot be written after Ш Щ Ж Ч Ц. E must be written instead. Thus: 
Девушка ---> Девуш*е*к
Девочка ----> Девоч*е*к  
The fleeting vowel is quite complex. Because at times it must be insterted or removed.  
For example if you want to form the genitive plural of a feminine or neuter noun you may need to insert a vowel: 
окно ---> окон
сто ---> сот 
Note that this form with a zero ending is actually the root of the word. So it can be seen that the fleeting vowel O has fleeted from the root to form the nominative singular form *Окно*. 
Conversley, you may have to genitive plural form and need to know the nominative singular form to look up in the dictionary,  
Then there are words that contain the fleeting vowel in the nominative singular form: 
рот
день
огонь
отец
лёд 
Knowing when to inert a vowel is not that hard.  
If we take Окно as an example. To form the genitive plural of neuter nouns ending in O we remove the O:
Окн - This leaves the akward vowel cluster кн, which is seperated with the vowel O, to give окон. 
Cто is even a better example. Without inserting a vowel you'd end up with Ст as the genitive plural. This isn't Czech  :P  
FYI this also occurs in Ukrainian:
July = Лип*е*нь 
But today's date is Тридцяте ли*пня*

----------


## paramita

> As for whether it is Е О or Ё: 
> If you look at it from the point of view of insterting vowels (forming the genitive plural): 
> O is the hard variant, E is the soft variant: 
> thus: 
> окно --> окон (because the K is hard)
> марка ---> марок (because P is hard). 
> But! You must also remember the spelling rule which states than an unstressed O cannot be written after Ш Щ Ж Ч Ц. E must be written instead. Thus: 
> Девушка ---> Девуш*е*к
> Девочка ----> Девоч*е*к  
> ...

 Спасибо!!
А можно объяснить почему слово "выбор" в род.падеже пишется "выБОРа" а не " выБРа"? почему здесь "о" не исчезнёт в других падежах? (как сон-сна)  
Ещё раз спасибо!!!

----------


## Wowik

> А можно объяснить почему слово "выбор" в род.падеже пишется "выБОРа" а не " выБРа"? почему здесь "о" не исчезнёт в других падежах? (как сон-сна)

 Б не С! Выговорить сложно. Всё равно будет слышен краткий гласный между  Б и Р : БыР/БоР  
Ну а писать-то и не так умудряются  http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%E2%FB%C1%D0%E0  ::   
P.S. но ведь Бобр выговариваем. Видать еще от ударения зависит. Видать так "сильный Еръ" и получается.

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by paramita  А можно объяснить почему слово "выбор" в род.падеже пишется "выБОРа" а не " выБРа"? почему здесь "о" не исчезнёт в других падежах? (как сон-сна)     Б не С! Выговорить сложно. Всё равно будет слышен краткий гласный между  Б и Р : БыР/БоР  
> Ну а писать-то и не так умудряются  http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%E2%FB%C1%D0%E0   
> P.S. но ведь Бобр выговариваем. Видать еще от ударения зависит. Видать так "сильный Еръ" и получается.

 P.P.S. ВыБРа больно на Выдра похоже  ::

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Wowik        Originally Posted by paramita  А можно объяснить почему слово "выбор" в род.падеже пишется "выБОРа" а не " выБРа"? почему здесь "о" не исчезнёт в других падежах? (как сон-сна)     Б не С! Выговорить сложно. Всё равно будет слышен краткий гласный между  Б и Р : БыР/БоР  
> Ну а писать-то и не так умудряются  http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%E2%FB%C1%D0%E0   
> P.S. но ведь Бобр выговариваем. Видать еще от ударения зависит. Видать так "сильный Еръ" и получается.   P.P.S. ВыБРа больно на Выдра похоже

 In Candian Ukrainian they don't have these problems.

----------

